# Kaufberatung für VR-Brille/ Noch warten oder jetzt kaufen?



## Ressult (30. Mai 2018)

*Kaufberatung für VR-Brille/ Noch warten oder jetzt kaufen?*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin mometan am überlegen ob ich mir ein VR Headset zulegen soll und wollte fragen was ihr mir als Einstieg bzw. erstes VR-Headset empfehlen könntet. Ich hätte aber auch kein problem noch ein paar Monate zu warten bis ein besseres Modell erscheint. Habe von VR relativ wenig Ahnung weshalb ich einfach mal frage was ihr mir empfehlen würdet. PC sollte von der Leistung ausreichen:
PC:
Intel Core i5 8600K 6x 3.60GHz So.1151 TRAY
Asus ROG STRIX Z370-I Gaming Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 Mini-ITX Retail
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Fractal Design Define Nano S gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Cooler Master Seidon 240V Komplett-Wasserkühlung
120GB Intenso High Performance 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s (3813430)
500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+
1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
8GB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Mini Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Andregee (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für VR-Brille/ Noch warten oder jetzt kaufen?*

Was soll denn damit gespielt werden?
Ich selbst empfehle aktuell eigentlich immer die Rift, da man mit dieser nicht zwingend auf 90fps angewiesen ist, da die Rift exklusive Technik ASW 45 auf 90fps interpoliert. Gerade bei Flug oder Rennsimulationen ist das ein nicht zu verachtender Vorteil. Wenn die Auflösung gefragt ist, dann führt kein Weg an der Vive Pro oder Samsung Odyssey vorbei wobei das Room Tracking bei der Rift am besten funktioniert, da man größere Flächen damit ausleuchten kann.


----------



## micha34 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für VR-Brille/ Noch warten oder jetzt kaufen?*

Ich empfehle auch die Rift.
Erstmal ist die am preisgünstigsten,falls einem VR doch nicht zusagt,kommt man mit den geringsten Kosten wieder aus der Nummer raus.
Qualitativ ist die mit der HTC Vive ebenbürtig,hat aber mit Touch die besseren Controller.


----------



## DasTier81 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für VR-Brille/ Noch warten oder jetzt kaufen?*



micha34 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle auch die Rift.
> Erstmal ist die am preisgünstigsten,falls einem VR doch nicht zusagt,kommt man mit den geringsten Kosten wieder aus der Nummer raus.
> Qualitativ ist die mit der HTC Vive ebenbürtig,hat aber mit Touch die besseren Controller.




Dem kann ich so zustimmen , hatte bisher HTC und RIFT ausprobiert . Hab mich letztendlich für die RIFT entschieden und fand die aus meiner Sicht besser als die Konkurrenz.
 Leider war die Begeisterung nur von kurzer Dauer , da der Spielemarkt nichts für meinen Geschmack zu bieten hatte ich glaub beim verkauf hab ich 50 € minus gemacht dafür einige Wochen Spaß gehabt , und Erfahrung gewonnen   .


----------

